# Good day to smoke a fatty



## PitBossMikey (Jul 27, 2019)

Having our annual Bourbon & BBQ cookout and pool party at a good friends house, so of course I had to make a few fatties to take. 2 Italian with hot capicola, hard salami, pepperoni, pepperoncinis, and Italian dressing. The other two are Philly cheesesteak with thin sliced roast beef, onions, green peppers, and of course A1 sauce. We roll them up last night and put them in the fridge to firm up before putting them on the UDS this morning. Can't wait to get into these things.


----------



## drdon (Jul 27, 2019)

They all look good. Hard to beat a meal like that.  Did you get any Money shots of them cut open?


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 27, 2019)

look and sound awesome! Made my first fatties a couple weeks ago, definitely be making more soon. gonna be an away game football party special at my house


----------



## PitBossMikey (Jul 28, 2019)

drdon said:


> They all look good. Hard to beat a meal like that.  Did you get any Money shots of them cut open?


Unfortunately no I forgot to get a good picture of them all cut up  I had already gotten into the bourbon with a couple of friends


----------



## disco (Jul 28, 2019)

A load of  great looking fatties there!


----------

